# Granddaughters / Heirs of Alfonsina Strada



## trek830 (Oct 1, 2005)

In my blog today I wrote about the poor media/financial support for the Grand Boucle, the women's Tour de France. Here's the link: http://vannevar.blogspot.com/2009/07/no-women-tour-de-france-sexism.html

In tomorrow's blog I'm writing about other professional women's riders, the "grand-daughters/heirs" of Alfonsina Strada, who was an Italian woman who rode the men's Giro in 1924. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfonsina_Strada

I'd like to ask for photos and names of who you think are the best contemporary women cyclists. Any stories of other historic female riders are welcome.

Cheers, Vannevar


----------



## trek830 (Oct 1, 2005)

*follow-up post*

My follow up post is online at:http://vannevar.blogspot.com/ if you'd like to see it. I'll still add any more names from here (I've got a few more women pro cyclists left to add).

Where the blog is going is, there should be more emphasis paid to the women's Tour events, sort of a Title IX philosophy.

Thanks, trek830


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm interested in the story of this "Alfonsina Strada". Will have to check it out.

As far as women's racing (and I used to race, albeit aeons ago) I have a lot of thoughts on this. 

But I'm tired, I'll only say that while cycling can be an endurance sport, it is also a power sport. I'm sorry, but even in my racing days the chicks weren't nearly as impressive to watch as the guys, simply because of strength, power, and speed. 

When I see chicks racing, all I want to do is go kick their asses. Not that I can, but whatever.


----------

